# Honeywell Wireless (Wi-Fi) Voice control Thermostat



## pranee007 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all,

This is was the current thermostat at my apartment looks like.
Can I please get some help on installing the Honeywell thermostat (wireless with voice control - works with Alexa and siri) at home without the C wire.
Pls refer to the picbelow


----------

